# DNN help



## Braveheart (Feb 3, 2009)

http://cactuscomputerclub.com/website/ any help?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 3, 2009)

Read what it says...

You need to debug locally.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Give us the error you get locally.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 3, 2009)

whats that mean? how do i debug Locally?


----------

